# storing drugs & keeping it ok during the heat wave



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Hi 
I have some clexane and also gestone left over from my last cycle that I'm hoping to use for the next one    They are all still within the 'best before' dates. How's the best way to store it in this hot weather? The box says 'Do not store above 25oC. Do not refrigerate.' 
Surely, as it's hotter that 25oC today and I do not have air con at home, the coolest place to keep it is in the fridge?? Or not??   Please advise.
Tnx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Don't store any drugs in the fridge that specifically state not to on the pack (cold temperature can affect the drug and means that it won't be suitable for use) 

Although the outside temp may be hot in direct sunlight it is not always this temperature inside the house. Just keep them stored out of direct sunlight, in a cupboard or area that does not get the sun on it during the day. If you can place it somewhere that air can circulate (or in a room with a fan) then that will help to keep it cooler. Also try placing them in a room in the lowest part of house (i.e. not in upstairs bedroom as heat rises).

Hope this is helpful
Maz x


----------



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, Mazv!


----------

